# Best Wordpress theme for T-Shirt site.



## JeffreyL (May 24, 2014)

Hi,

Just starting to look for a good eCommerce Wordpress theme for t-shirt and other items, wordpress site. 

Some order will be via directing customer to POD companies, and others would come directly to me where I would have stock on hand.

Any ideas on what you would consider a really good theme. 

Looking for easy way to update products, preferable via csv file would be a preference. Allow me to stipulate (in database) how much stock is available and show appropriate annotation should I run out of stock.Want minimum steps required to make purchase.... and flexible enough to manipulate look and feel.

Note: example sites would be greatly appreciated.

Any help would be most appreciated.

R:
Jeff


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Flatsome on ThemeForest is my favorite. From UXThemes.


----------



## JeffreyL (May 24, 2014)

Hi Brain,

BIG thanks, is that theme responsive?

Just so were on the same page... is this the one:

WordPress - Flat Responsive WooCommerce Theme | ThemeForest

Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------

